# Saga!!!!



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Hey guys
Been a while since i have been here
Thougt i`d post some new pics of Saga
These pics are from our last dog show a couple of weeks ago!!
Enjoy


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)




----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

lovely pics


----------



## ngtah00 (Jun 20, 2005)

stunning! that long coat behind saga reminds me of sami!


----------



## Mexibeach (Oct 20, 2005)

How sweet!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Wonderful pictures!  Saga is so photogenic. She is beautiful and it looks like you guys had a fun day at the show.


----------



## Chewy'sMum (Sep 21, 2006)

Saga is so cute;-)


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

those pics are adorable!! saga is a cutie!!


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

She is so beautiful! :love5: How old is she now? She still has that cute puppy face look to her. :love5:


----------



## janstevens (Oct 20, 2006)

What a nice looking wawa! She is pretty!!!


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Kari said:


> She is so beautiful! :love5: How old is she now? She still has that cute puppy face look to her. :love5:


Thank you She is 19 months now.. Big girl


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

wonderful pictures anette!!  how did saga do in the show?


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

yey! it's saga!
i've missed seeing pix of her, she's absolutely beautiful!!


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks 
She did great Best of Breed.. Certificat.. Best in show reserve  
One more certificat and she is Norwegian Champion


----------



## Sidech (Apr 3, 2006)

Wow, congratulations! She sure is very beautiful. You must be proud.


----------



## trixiesmom (Jan 31, 2006)

Awsome pictures, love Saga.


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

Anette&Saga said:


> Thanks
> She did great Best of Breed.. Certificat.. Best in show reserve
> One more certificat and she is Norwegian Champion


congratulations!! she really is perfect


----------



## iluvmyvikin (Aug 24, 2005)

Oh my!!
Gratulerer!!! :love5:


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Thank u guys  I am really proud


----------



## Poco'sMom (Jun 21, 2006)

You have a very beautiful dog!


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Thank you


----------



## *Tara* (Jun 15, 2006)

what a beautifull litte one!!

congrats btw


----------



## Chili's Mom (Sep 23, 2006)

She is a very pretty girl!
Congrats on the wins.


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks


----------



## Candycane (Jun 1, 2006)

She is very pretty. She looks like she's having a good time, too.


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanks I think she is having a good time


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

Absolutely perfect!!  She is a gorgeous girl and obvilously shows very well .... I love dog shows and can hardly wait for my next one.
Saga reminds me of my friend's Sassy.


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Wow they really look alike  Saga is just a bit lighter


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

What an adorable little face. Great pics.


----------



## luv4huas (Oct 25, 2006)

purfecto! v. nice chi specymen


----------



## sayonora (Feb 4, 2006)

She's adorable Anette!! I'm sure you're proud of her, I sure would be 
Congratulations once again on the show results!

Adriana - Blondie - Elaiza


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Yes very proud Thanx


----------



## colliechimom (Sep 26, 2004)

Cuteness!


----------



## Anette&Saga (Jul 23, 2005)

Thanx


----------

